# How old were you when you first published?



## Chilari (Aug 24, 2012)

Following the Young Authors thread, I'm interested to know, for those scribes who are published, what age you first published at. This goes for self publishing and traditional publishing, and I'd welcome qualifying statements - an exact age, which publication route, how long you'd been working on that story before publication, how old you are now and how many books you've published since, etc, if you're happy to share.


----------

